# BCS of Arabian Gelding



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think he is underweight, but he is lacking muscle (from being off for a long time like u said) form what I can see he has a steep croup and long pasterns, nice short back and such an adorable face! Could you post more pics soon?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yes, he is soooo out of shape! I'm slowly bringing him back though. It's been a tough year with last winter being so terrible, him being lame this summer and me moving this fall. Now I'm having vehicle problems, so hopefully everything comes together soon so I can work with him! 
He has the most un-like Arabian croup..
And yep, I'll probably be posting his progress, when we get into a routine, in a journal, full of lots of pictures!

Thanks for taking the time to comment, much appreciated.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

His cute face...heh. He loves playing fetch.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats to flippin funny!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> Thats to flippin funny!


 
You should see him go fetch it and trot back with it..it goes until one of us gets bored.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What impish eyes he has!! Look forward to seeing his progess.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Uhm...now you have to video it!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I can try! haha. I do have some pics of it I can go searching for after work. I have a video of him the other day I set up some cones to work through and he came behind me and lifted each one, flipping it around. I only caught the tail end of his antics. He's a ******. I'm not sure how to upload videos..eep! So challenged with technology..


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

No, he is not underweight. He looks to be about 4.5, which is right where an Arab should be...


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Faceman said:


> No, he is not underweight. He looks to be about 4.5, which is right where an Arab should be...


 
Thanks for your input! It must be the fact he has no muscle that has me thinking he's lacking..


----------

